# RV talk forum



## Bobbi (May 8, 2019)

I have a 2002 Rexhall RoseAir.  My husband and I purchased it new and it has been garaged.  I took my first trip in it since he passed away (thanks to my son-in-law the driver) to Pleasant Harbor in Ariz.  Somebody decided to take the trim off the passenger back wheel.  I am devasted and don’t know where to turn to get it replaced since Rexhall is out of business.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.
bsheuer@yahoo.com.  Thank you.


----------

